# Which knot is stronger?



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been practicing some knots lately, I can tie an albright with ease and I have always had trouble with the double uni, but now after much practice I have the double uni mastered. I have been tying both knots using 8lb fireline and 16lb FC Rock leader. Under Strain, they both seem to break at equal amounts of pressure on them. Should this be the case? Would you expect one knot to be stronger than the other?

Any comments?

Cheers


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Nativeman said:


> I have been practicing some knots lately, I can tie an albright with ease and I have always had trouble with the double uni, but now after much practice I have the double uni mastered. I have been tying both knots using 8lb fireline and 16lb FC Rock leader. Under Strain, they both seem to break at equal amounts of pressure on them. Should this be the case? Would you expect one knot to be stronger than the other?
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> Cheers


I would expect the allbright to be stronger , allthough i find it easier to tie so maybe its just me . 
With your allbright do you tie it by wrapping up then going back over the wraps [wraps over wraps] befor pulling tight . Hard to explain , but i go thru the loop , wrap up 6 times , wrap down 5 , go thru the loop , and pull tight . It is a little bigger , but imo is stonger than just a straight wrap , K-----------


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I have found the double uni to be stronger, although the albrights is the smallerand neater knot of the two, much easier to tie and also smoother through the guides.

Due to this I would suggest (especially in a kayak) to first go with the albrights for ease, but if you have any problems with holding strength, change to a double uni.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Found a great site from America years a go that tested various knots (using the IGFA Instron line tester) for different uses, doubles, leader to leader and to tackle. 
What surprised me was the double uni rated as one of the weakest in there testing for a leader knot in 20lb and 50lb line http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniqu ... 43557.html

The worst was the Reverse Albright (a different version of the normal Albright that I will tie) http://powerpro.com/publish/content/glo ... knots.html

I am starting to tie a Double (Bimini) and Yucatan leader knot (http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniq ... catan.html) as this does rate as one of the better, but I only tie it at home before I go fishing as its (for a blind old fart) quite fiddle in the Yak :?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

buff said:


> I am starting to tie a Double (Bimini) and Yucatan leader knot (http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniq ... catan.html) as this does rate as one of the better, but I only tie it at home before I go fishing as its (for a blind old fart) quite fiddle in the Yak :?


Thanks for that link Buff - I just checked out that knot - what a beauty!


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

This site may be helpful for those, like me learning to tie new knots. Its animated also which helps.

Cheers Geoff

http://www.ausfish.com.au/knots/


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I think there's too much variation in the different lines and styles people use to tie knots, to get an accurate difference. In a controlled lab test you can be quite accurate with specific makes of fishing line but different makes may behave differently on different knots....if you get what I mean.
I use a bastardization of the Albright (9 up 9 down, wrapping braid over leader) and after testing it using the lines I use (using a scale on one end), I have found it to be very strong often breaking on the line before the knot. Out in practice I havent had a failure in a very long time, often if I get a snag, I cant release from and have to snap the line, the line will snap on the lure knot, not the Albright.

What I have found is the rate of speed put on the Albright can be a factor, if you pull it slowly it is very strong, put pull it super quick, it can will fail. Unfortunately I dont hook too many super quick fish (like Tuna etc.), but would like to know what knot will handle that type of pressure?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks For the replies so far, I always tie the Albright as it is so easy and fast to do in a yak, but I have only been wrapping it on the up. I will start tying it back to the loop and see if that is better.

Cheers


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

buff said:


> Found a great site from America years a go that tested various knots (using the IGFA Instron line tester) for different uses, doubles, leader to leader and to tackle.
> What surprised me was the double uni rated as one of the weakest in there testing for a leader knot in 20lb and 50lb line http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniqu ... 43557.html
> 
> The worst was the Reverse Albright (a different version of the normal Albright that I will tie) http://powerpro.com/publish/content/glo ... knots.html
> ...


Just one thing on this, Buff - I actually asked Doug Olander (the author of the Sportfishing mag article on knot strength) which version of the Yucatan knot he used (on the forum at Sportfishing mag http://forums.sportfishingmag.com/showt ... knot+braid) and he said the version that he had tested was this one: http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/artic ... D=21012464 , not the one you are using. Which isn't to say that your version isn't a good knot, it's just not the one he tested.

I'm now using his 12 to 14 turn Bimini and his Bristol knot for fishing for snapper, and I've yet to have the knot fail at the Bimini to Bristol connection - if I've had a bust off it has always been in the braid above the Bimini. All the bust offs have been with big rays, not snapper.

I've also tried it in lighter line classes for bream, but I can't seem to get the Bristol knot to hold even with 15 plus turns, so I've gone back to the slim beauty. But I think I'm going to give it a try with your version of the Yucatan and see if that works, because the slim beauty is a bugger to tie in light leaders.

Cheers,

BTW, here's a link to exactly how Doug Olander ties the 12 to 14 turn bimini: http://forums.sportfishingmag.com/showt ... imini+turn . He's right - if you pull on the legs of the loop while they are spread apart the bimini slips, but if they are parallel it doesn't slip.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Another trick i have found if you are worried about knots slipping is to add a drop of superglue , it doesn't affect the line in any way , but just use a drop where needed. K------------


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I have been using the std Allbright and when using leader heavier or the same as my main line the braid snaps above the knot. I also find since changing to Rovex braid that the knot has come loose a few times both times some time after fighting hard pulling fish.
I am pondering what to do about that particular problem


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

YakN00b said:


> I have been using the std Allbright and when using leader heavier or the same as my main line the braid snaps above the knot. I also find since changing to Rovex braid that the knot has come loose a few times both times some time after fighting hard pulling fish.
> I am pondering what to do about that particular problem


Superglue for the slips ;-) , as for the breakage ? I dont use braid , K------------


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

> Which knot is stronger?


When your missus says *NOT* :lol:

Gary(AngrySeal)now(HappysingleSeal)


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

YakN00b said:


> I have been using the std Allbright and when using leader heavier or the same as my main line the braid snaps above the knot. I also find since changing to Rovex braid that the knot has come loose a few times both times some time after fighting hard pulling fish.
> I am pondering what to do about that particular problem


its obvious you need to change braids again. ;-)

Cheers


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

YakN00b said:


> I have been using the std Allbright and when using leader heavier or the same as my main line the braid snaps above the knot. I also find since changing to Rovex braid that the knot has come loose a few times both times some time after fighting hard pulling fish.
> I am pondering what to do about that particular problem


There may be a misunderstanding the braid breaks above the knot but only when I exceed its breaking strain. I have broken big hooks off jig heads freeings snags without any line breaking.

I am a tightarse and wont be changing braids untill my spools are near empty so I am trying the improved allbright now.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought I would report back, thanks again to everyone for their comments.

I have decided to use the albright knot still and after taking Kritters comments on board I have found the albright to be a better knot for me.

I now wrap up the line and back down to the loop as Kritter suggested.

In the past I would hold the leader and the braid and the two tags and pull the knot down, but I read in a book today, that once the knot is starting to form, let go of the tags and just pull tight on the leader and the braid. This has certainly made the difference and the knot seems to form extremely compact.

It is much much stronger now then the old way I used to tie it with 5 to 8 wraps up from the loop one way.

Thanks again ;-)

Cheers


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Hey sel , you could also try a mix/bastardization of that way and the "improved allbright " which i should have said i do. IMO it is stronger doing the double wrap and the "improved" bit ensures no slips which can still happen the other way . [ only when i was casting 90 - 100 gm slugs repeatedly] or a drop of superglue works with no ill affects on the line to counter the slip if you find it a problem , K----------

Ps Buffs yucatan knot is good also , i will definately be giveing that one a try . There are so many knots and only about 6 that you need to master , any more and you're just confuseing the issue.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> Thanks For the replies so far, I always tie the Albright as it is so easy and fast to do in a yak, but I have only been wrapping it on the up. I will start tying it back to the loop and see if that is better.
> 
> Cheers


Personally Sel, I find the "improved albright" ( winding up and back) easier than the standard albright and I can't say that I have noticed any difference in strength. It's an especially good knot when the leader is substantially thicker than the main line.
I do tend to get lazy with knots sometimes though. I tend to do what ever is easiest at the time.

EDIT; This would have to be my all time favourite website for knots: 
http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I use a double uni for braid to leader and a single uni to attach lures. After throwing a bigger spinner around yesterday i had both knots fail. These knots caught and fought a 450+ bass fine, but with repeated casting/ snagging they both just failed. First time i've had a problem. My spincast reel kept locking up as i was casting, so there was a lot of strain on the knots.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

after a day trolling and casting big wobbly action cod lures my improved albright knots tend to unravel. So I either keep an eye on the knot or use a different knot in that situation. Otherwise the albright is my go to knot.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

tomca said:


> after a day trolling and casting big wobbly action cod lures my improved albright knots tend to unravel. So I either keep an eye on the knot or use a different knot in that situation. Otherwise the albright is my go to knot.


A drop of superglue fixes that tomca.K----------


----------



## Macca08 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've had troubles with the albright before, especially catching on guides during casting and sometimes strength. but you will find sometimes itll be a combination of the knot and line.
For fireline i use Double Uni to join my 6lb fireline to 10lb fluorocarbon, its as strong as anything and sometimes locked drag i have trouble breaking it, and when i do its always the 10lb FC that gives way.
Berkley says in the piece of paper that comes with your fireline to use the Double uni as a joining knot for a reason, so i'd definatly stick with it. And after you've done it a few times i find it very very easy.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

the knot that is stronger is the one you tie properly, have seen some good looking knots not pass the test many times in all styles of knots. Tie and retie until you are happy with the result. I often retie 3 times to get the one i am happy with.

Jack.


----------

